# Uninstall Drivers and Applications-



## ttsuda (Mar 11, 2006)

Greetings-

I am new to the mac platform and have several questions about the operation and maintenence of the system-

1. How do you uninstall software? I installed a program that came with a audio usb device and want to get it off my system! It is not listed at all under applications therefore I cant just "drag" it to the trashbox..the install proccess had me drag a folder from the installtion CD to the desktop then run the install from there.. If I just drag the ICON will it sucessfully remove the entire program!? Please advise-

2.How do you remove installed drivers? I installed a driver for the Audio USB device and now am unable to remove it-How do you remove installed drivers?

3. Is there away to get into the file structure of the OS? similar to DOS promt with windows?

Thanks in advance! I have the MAC X tiger OS and want to learn this in and out.. I hope by installing this software im not damaging my system! What good resources are there to start learning how to maintain and take care of my OS and keep it in good shape?

Sorry if this information has allready been posted in the thread however I could not find the search engine to pull up previous posts-

Tim


----------



## barhar (Mar 11, 2006)

'How do you uninstall software' - that depends on the software creator(s).
Some Macintosh software (the application, or folder containing the application and any related files, folders, etc.) can be merely dragged to the 'Dock' based trash can, and 'Finder's 'Finder, Empty Trash' menu item selected.
Other Macintosh software (like that on the Windoze platform) installs items elsewhere; and therefore, one must manually locate and trash the additional items. Sometimes, the application's creator(s) may provide a de-install / remove like application.
Also, look into the '~/Library/Preferences/' folder for a '.plist' file of the application you are removing, and drag it also to the 'Dock' based trash can. This last process is not really needed, since most '.plist' files are quite small in size.

'I installed a program that came with a audio usb device and want to get it off my system!' - yet, the name and manufacturer (including web site url) of the USB audio device is not provided.

'If I just drag the icon will it sucessfully remove the entire program!?' - yes, of that application; but, not of any additional files, folders, etc. - if such were also installed and / or created.

'How do you remove installed drivers? I installed a driver for the Audio USB device and now am unable to remove it-How do you remove installed drivers?' - see above for lack of specific USB audio device information.

'Is there away to get into the file structure of the OS? similar to DOS promt with windows?' - no, nor can one do such in DOS or Windoze either. However, if you are asking - is there a way to navigate about and execute commands on the Mac (with MacOS X v. 10.x.x), as one can with DOS or via Windoze's command prompt? - then yes. Launch 'Terminal' (in the '/Applications/Utilities/' folder), and start entering UNIX commands.

'I have the MacOS X 'Tiger' and want to learn this in and out.' ... 'What good resources are there to start learning how to maintain and take care of my OS and keep it in good shape?' - there are numerous web sites, books and Mac Users groups ... Examples: (1) and (2).

'I hope by installing this software I'm not damaging my system!' - I doubt such, considering it was developed for the Mac and your MacOS X version.


----------



## jbarley (Mar 11, 2006)

ttsuda said:
			
		

> 1. How do you uninstall software?



I like to use "Spotlight" to search for the Filename of the App, or driver in question. 

"Option+Cmd+Spacebar"

Then I select and trash everything related to the App or Driver I'm trying to get rid of.

jb.


----------



## ttsuda (Mar 11, 2006)

Barhar-

Thanks for the reply! Sorry for the lack of information, I was not aware that the name of the software or device driver was needed. 

The application installed is called livelite4. the driver installed is called m-audio mobilepre USB.. I found the driver icon but was unable to drag it to the trashcan, it seems just to be locked in.. the livelite4 software does not seem to be installed anywhere else on the system(not located under applications) however a livelite4 Icon is in a folder on my desktop.. 

In Windoze when you drag a application icon to the trash it only deletes the icon, I assume with the MAC OS, Dragging the icon to the trash will do a automatic "uninstall" removing all associated files with it??

I was not aware that the MAC X was based on UNIX!?! this is awesome.

Again thanks for your time-

tim


----------



## ttsuda (Mar 11, 2006)

Jbarley thanks for the tip! I extend my thanks to anyone else that replys to this thread!

Brand new-
tim


----------

